# PLEASE DISREGARD NO LONGER APPLICABLE



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Please close no longer applicable.


----------



## Blake1211 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Hunting Club*

Do you still currently have openings for the club advertised?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

This post is 2 years old.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*Bama lease*

Probably going to have 2-3 openings for next season.
Dues are $1,000.00 ( all inclusive)
For any and all additional information please contact John Greene at:
352-three 62-three 748

Thanks


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

How good is the land? Can two people split a membership?


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> How good is the land? Can two people split a membership?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Please contact the name I listed earlier if you have any questions regarding the lease.
Splitting a membership ? No. But a guest can make 2 visiits by paying guest fees.
Decent bucks ? tes.
Record book bucks ? No

Thanks


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Good price. Hell of a drive though from Pensacola! I been there once and drove clear thru Eufala without even knowing it.


----------



## wwac2 (Sep 2, 2019)

I know this is an old post, but... any openings this year? Would be me and my girlfriend. Orlando area. Would also be interested in doing a couple of day hunts in the area if you know of any. 407-467-6236. Thanks. Wes


----------

